# 3D Halloween online game



## blodoks (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,
I have a website called 3D Trick or Treat Adventure. Its a free fully interactive online game where you can explore a haunted house, the witch's forest, join a graveyard party and more. It uses the free Flatland Rover Plugin, and you can build your own game or "spot" for your website. It's as simple as knowing HTML. Hope you enjoy it!

http://members.aol.com/gitsb/halow.html


----------



## SpookyNight (Oct 25, 2004)

Not compatable with Firefox... :-(


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

doesnt seam to be working with WinXp, SBC Yahoo Browser either.


----------



## blodoks (Oct 4, 2005)

I think you can only use it in IE and Netscape right now. But you can always use the standalone Rover and just type in the address.


----------

